# Best food for an allergic 4 month old puppy?



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm trying to assist a person whose 4 month old has started scratching - it's not fleas, so we suspect a food allergy. I feed raw, so don't know much about puppy kibble - anyone have any suggestions for her? (I know Orijen makes a good puppy food, but that's about the extent of my knowledge!) Her pup is currently being fed Pro Plan.......she doesn't want to go raw, even though this would be best IMO.

Any help very much appreciated.

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Baord
Blue - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Not sure about the best food option. I like the Natural Balance low ingredient foods for allergic adults, but I don;t think they're suitable for pups. 

However, any possibility of getting the pup treated with Revolution as his/her monthly HW preventative for a while? Many a case of sarcoptic mange has been totally missed by vets and owners can spend big bucks treating allergies or trying to diagnose obscure dermatological conditions that don't exisit.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

If she is going to stick with a kibble, I would try one of the Limited Ingredient Diets from Natural Balance (lamb meal/rice; sweet potato/duck) or California Natural.

Both are "All Life Stages" kibble so puppies should be fine on them.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

When we had a scratchy puppy we ended up going to the Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato. It's kind of low protein, but it worked great-no more itching- and Coat also looked good.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

We can't help you unless you know what the dog is allergic to. There are lots of possibilities out there. I highly recommend the dog be tested by a vet. I had to do the same thing. Learned the dog was allergic to chicken, pork, soy, yeast, and something else which I can't remember. lol. Switching from one dog food to another and not knowing what the dog is allergic to is very stressful for you and the dog.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I would try a fish based kibble. I've had good luck with Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish as well as Fromm Whitefish and Potato. Both are suitable for all live stages. The Natural Balance is low protein, but if you wanted to supplement it, a little cottage cheese would work. 

Right now my guys are on the Fromm Whitefish and doing very very well. 

I tried the California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato, but within a week the dogs were so gassy that I had to switch them to save my life...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have had allergic dogs. Unfortunately, though people usually jump to the food first, food allergies are not the most common.

We did allergy testing. Environmental allergens revealed.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I too would suggest Natural Balance or you can always feed a prescription diet you get from the Vet. I fed Ava the Royal Canin Rx diet for about 3 months and then discovered Natural Balance. I would DEFINITELY go the NB route first b/c you won't be spending $90 on one bag of food. According to Natural Balance you can feed it to puppies, I did. Before I discovered Ava's allergies she was on a LBP food but once I found out what she was allergic too I had to take her off of it and she was on the LID foods. 

Have you checked out the Natural Balance website .. you should. It's a great site.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The only way to check for food allergy is to do an elimination diet. You will need a food with a novel protein and a novel carbohydrate. You will need to do this for 12 weeks. It has to have ingredients your dog has never seen before. Some people do this with a homemade diet. You can not feed anything else.. no treats etc. You record dog's response. After 12 weeks, feed your regular food again and see if symptoms reappear... that is if they went away at all.

Remember food allergy accounts for only about 10% of allergies. Also, food allergy can develop to new foods if fed long enough. If you have a dog that develops allergies it is best not to expose them to all the foods out there as you will want to have novel proteins and carbs in reserve to go to if needed.

Jumping from diet to diet may accually sabotage your cause. You will need a plan. A vet can be helpful in directing your approach.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone - it's along time since I dealt with allergies, so I'd forgotten about the environmental kind. All your suggestions and comments will be passed along (as well as a big hint to join this Board!)

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

